# New Products



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Check out our new Fw10.1 Also we have a new FW10.2 in the works and the FW18.0  Is waiting for parts avialability, and should be avialable soon.

Also third party test results should be released soon for the FW10.1 and FW18.0, Stay tuned.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Outstanding cabinet work as usual, Nathan!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

They are just beautiful funky_waves. Fabulous quality all the way.
Cheers. Chris. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice:clap: what is the frequency response of the 10.1?


----------



## noah katz (Jun 8, 2007)

Nathan,

"the FW18.0 Is waiting for parts avialability"

I guess that's the Acoupower; when was there last a sighting of Carlos?


----------



## vinculum (Feb 13, 2007)

If Acoupower.com was a sound, it would be "Ffffffttttt.. poof!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

vinculum said:


> If Acoupower.com was a sound, it would be "Ffffffttttt.. poof!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I take it you're referring to the fact that the Acoupower website no longer exists.


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

How does this stand to effect Funky Waves? I think its safe to assume that Acoupower no longer exists


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I was wondering what happened to them. I was trying to find the site a few days ago and nothing...


----------



## vinculum (Feb 13, 2007)

a1161979 said:


> How does this stand to effect Funky Waves? I think its safe to assume that Acoupower no longer exists


I wouldn't assume Acoupower doesnt exist. Certainly he didn't pay the bill for his website. Carlos has a history of vanishing and reapearing. Not a good sign however.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

It won't affect FunkyWaves. Other than the fact that Nathan will need to find another 18" driver to use in designs. (Hello Maelstrom X?)


----------

